# multi-national anti-terrorist intelligence center



## sean m (21 May 2010)

take a look at this  guys,

http://paris.indymedia.org/article.p..._article=46439 


Camolin spy force: counterterrorism shirt-sleeved 

Der Spiegel reported on a not quite kosher international anti-terrorist center of Western intelligence agencies in France: 
Since February 2003, exists in Europe ... Intelligence Group, of which ... : Participate Germany, America, France and Britain. Then there are the two Commonwealth countries Canada and Australia. The mysterious force agent carries the code name "Camolin" ... So delicate is the existence of the multinational terrorist hunters that a spokeswoman for the Interior Otto Schily first reports of the organization denied boldly: "There is no anti-terrorist center, owned by German officials." Is there just yet, and the collaboration is tricky. For officially distance itself from America, European countries hemdsärmliger type of terrorism. The Guantanamo prison and the so-called black sites, the Geheimknästen the CIA, where should it come to human rights organizations to torture, to Germany or France have nothing to do. On the other hand, international cooperation in fighting terrorism is essential, and therefore the federal government sent an official of the Federal Intelligence Service and a representative of the Federal Constitution to the regular Camolin meeting in a French military barracks on the outskirts of Paris. The political difficulties with Camolin begin only after a success guarantees, which snapped together with the thanks to transatlantic cooperation Jihad sizes happens, there is not. Camolin to allow access only what happens next with the harvested, is still obscure. The Paris agent Round sees itself as a kind of independent intelligence. Only the result counts, all relevant information, provides for the top-secret joint venture agreement to come here on the table. This Camolin the CIA opened quite legally be able to operate on the old continent. 
As if it just do not already have enough intelligence affairs. Fits this: In the affair of the spying on journalists by the Federal Intelligence Service, the Greens have announced a parliamentary repercussions. Their parliamentary manager Volker Beck demanded that the federal government "full investigation".


----------



## dangerboy (21 May 2010)

Your link does not work


----------



## McG (21 May 2010)

... Rainbow Six?


----------



## GAP (21 May 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... Rainbow Six?



Or someone happened to dial in to Coast-to-Coast late one night :


----------



## Greymatters (22 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Camolin spy force: counterterrorism shirt-sleeved



But this has nothing to do with CSIS - please post this type of stuff into a different thread...


----------



## sean m (22 May 2010)

The Canadians are involved in it


----------



## sean m (22 May 2010)

here it is from wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alliance_Base


----------



## TimBit (25 May 2010)

OH Goody goody! A trusted source.


----------



## cn (25 May 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... Rainbow Six?



If not Clancy, then it's from the pages of Ludlum.  

And yes, the link does not work.


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2010)

cn said:
			
		

> If not Clancy, then it's from the pages of Ludlum.
> 
> And yes, the link does not work.



I was thinking more like David Morrell - Brotherhood of the Rose and Fraternity of the Stone kinda thing...

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> The Canadians are involved in it


  Give it a rest dude. How can anyone ever take you seriously, especially when your profile is examined.

Posts: 18 (2.571 per day)
Personal Text: hopeful HUMINT
Gender: Male
Age:-1
Location:Montreal
Rank:not in the military yet....
I won't go any further  :


----------

